# Hey All



## brettp (May 7, 2007)

What's up, Everyone? 
Just wanted to say hey and introduce myself. I've been cooking all sorts of stuff on my Weber charcoal kettle for about 7-8 years. I like to experiment quite a bit and try different things. This includes cooking methods. This year I finally mastered my own dry rub for chicken. Last week, my brother gave me a Charcoal Brinkmann Smoke & Grill. I haven't used it yet. I don't know how to use it. So, I'm here to learn. I've been thinking about starting with a Turkey and will probably make the attempt this Saturday. Good to be here.


----------



## jts70 (May 7, 2007)

Welcome! New to smking myself and a turkey is jus what I started with here is a picture , I'll see if I can find the recipe I used .


----------



## teacup13 (May 7, 2007)

welcome to SMF.... glad you found us... if you have any questions please dont be afraid to ask... we are all glad to help

be sure to check out jeff free eCourse, it will help out alot


----------



## monty (May 7, 2007)

Happy you found us, Brett!

You'll find this to be the friendliest and most informative spot on the 'net. Any and all questions are welcome and if you own a digital camera we really love "food porn".

So, c'mon in, read through the forums you are interested in and post away!

BTW! North Shore area, huh? My old stomping grounds in younger days (daze)!

Cheers!


----------



## squeezy (May 7, 2007)

Welcome to SMF .. Brett!  All kinds of help and info here...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I have a Brinkman also, better know here as an ECB ... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mine is converted to propane, which I am very happy with.

Hve fun!


----------



## bostonbbq (May 7, 2007)

Wow, another local from Beantown....very cool! I'm actually in Medford and new to the whole smoking thing myself. I don't think there are too many of us here in this part of the woods, Brett.

I have the same exact equipment as you, we should definitely exchange some recipes as we learn and maybe one day get together and smoke for an entire weekend.


----------



## msmith (May 7, 2007)

Welcome aboard Brett.


----------



## hhersh (May 7, 2007)

All smokers and levels of expertise are welcome here....good info in here will definitely make you a better smoker....


----------



## hillbillysmoker (May 7, 2007)

Welcome Brett.  Nice to have you on the forum.  Please feel free to contribute your experiences and to draw from the knowledge of others on the forum.  Most important...have fun.


----------



## bbq bubba (May 7, 2007)

Welcomr to the SMF, brett


----------



## cajun_1 (May 7, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## bud's bbq (May 7, 2007)

you also mentioned baseball in winter: my view is that the two greatest pass times in the world are baseball and bbq.  I had the great pleasure of seeing a game in Fenway last summer....what an experience.

Welcome and let's learn qing together.

bud


----------



## t-bone tim (May 7, 2007)

Welcome Brett to SMF ...good peeps here and plenty of info and help if needed with most anything ! welcome aboard


----------



## deejaydebi (May 8, 2007)

Welcome Brett -

Looks like we finally got more New Englanders here - bout time too!

Hey Brett and Jeff did you guys sign up for Jeff's free 5 day eCourse yet? That's the place to get started!


----------



## domn8_ion (May 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF. I've got a ECB also. If you need any help, just ask. I'll be glad to give you all the bad info I can. But everyone else can tell you the right way to keep things smokin' right.


----------



## ultramag (May 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF BrettP!!!


----------



## brettp (May 8, 2007)

Awesome. I'm up for that. Nothing better than eating good food all weekend long. 

Couldn't agree more. RE Fenway: I love going to the park when I can get tickets. Used to be we'd take the train in an hour before game time and get tix at the box office. Now every game is sold out the day they go on sale. It is one of the best baseball experiences you can get though. 

Thanks for the very warm welcome everyone. I plan to sign up for the eCourse and I'll definitely get to reading as much of the forums as possible. Hopefully, I'll be able to contribute some useful info areound here someday.


----------



## gunslinger (May 8, 2007)

Welcome to SMF.


----------



## chefloydb (May 9, 2007)

Welcome

kinda funny just got back from NE this morning


----------



## joed617 (May 9, 2007)

Hi Bret, Jeff, I'm also in MA. the Cambridge area so looks like I'm in good company. Welcome to SMF. 

Smoken' Joe


----------



## tonto1117 (May 9, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF BrettP. Great folks here so jump right in the smoke is thin and blue!!! 

Glad you found us.


----------

